# Music for Guy Fawkes Night



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

November 5th is upon us. What music would be appropriate? I'm thinking Handels "Music for the Royal Fireworks"! Any other suggestions?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Anything by a Catholic composer, surely?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Good question. I was trying to think of some appropriate "music to blow up Parliament by," but surpriisingly nothing comes to mind. I'll keep thinking.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Oliver Knussen - Flourish with fireworks.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Perhaps a few UK TC members might be interested in watching a 1963 segment of *The Avengers*?

http://www.dissolute.com.au/the-avengers-tv-series/series-3/312-november-five.html


----------

